
Ask HN: Remote developers/Freelancers for side projects? - maged
Does anyone have experience working with freelancers or remote developers for side projects&#x2F;businesses? Any tips or best practices?
I&#x27;m thinking my time&#x2F;money might be better used if I focus on parts of the project I find most interesting, and out source the CRUD aspects.
======
bbody
Having worked with remote developers and freelancers both in employment and on
side projects. Most important thing is making sure your requirements are
clear, this will take time and might take a fair bit of trial and error. Just
remember the requirements are crystal clear in your head but might not be
obvious or straight forward to someone else.

------
evex
Hey maged, I'm a developer looking for freelance work incase you're searching
for developers :)

I don't have any tips for you unfortunately.

